# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Cisco και IPv6

## cisco

Ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία. Κάποιος κατάφερε να εκτελέσει κώδικα σε cisco router σε ένα συνέδριο hackers στο Las Vegas. Απ' οτι λένε είναι η πρώτη φορά που γίνεται τέτοιο "σπάσιμο" σε cisco router και βέβαια ο εν λόγο κύριος απολύθηκε απο την δουλειά του και του κάνανε και μήνυση. Επισυνάπτω την μήνυση, το άρθρο και την παρουσίαση που έκανε στο συνέδριο και η οποία, ύστερα απο δικαστική απόφαση, απαγορεύτηκε η δημοσιοποίησή της!

----------


## NetTraptor

Έχω μείνει με ανοιχτό….  ::  

Τι λες τώρα….  ::  

Μου αρέσει όμως το πώς τίθενται όλα… “ Δεν τα κατάφερες χωρίς την βοήθεια μας και για αυτό τον λόγω σε απολύουμε και αντί να σου αγοράσουμε τα ευρήματα σου κάνουμε μήνυση και στα κατάσχουμε..”

Καλή φάση… λες και ο κάθε hacker δεν έχει διαβάσει πρώτα όλα τα tech data, είναι άσχετος από decompiling, δεν έχει κάνει καθόλου social hacking και δεν έχει εμπειρία πάνω στα συγκεκριμένα προϊόντα με η χωρίς confidential data που έχει βρει με η χωρίς την βοήθεια της ίδιας η κάποιας άλλης εταιρείας… Ερε Μπαρούφες…

Τι πράγμα και αυτό … κανείς δεν καταλαβαίνει (ή δεν θέλει) ότι ο καλός hacker είναι προπάντων Καλός και πολύπλευρος Researcher… περισσότερο από ικανός προγραμματιστής…  ::  

Εδώ από δική μου εμπειρία Πολωνοί και Ρώσοι κατάφεραν με εύκολο τρόπο να τρέξουν κώδικα πάνω σε δικτυακο εκτυπωτή όταν φτιαχνόταν το πρώτο firmware και πριν συμμαζευτεί το hardware/Software… στους Cisco τώρα…Έλεος είναι στόχος numero 1  ::  

Μπράβο Cisco… ωραίος τρόπος… Θάψε το… και όχι φτιάξε το… αμέσως… Όχι ευχαριστώ … σε μαμω…

Πολύ άσχημος χειρισμός…  ::

----------


## DVD_GR

dimme ειναι αυτο που μου ελεγες???θα πεσει πολυ γελιο παιδια,μπορει να γινει μεγαλη ζημια στο ιντερνετ,απορω η ανωριμοτητα της cisco που θα φτασει...

----------


## nvak

Δεν είναι θέμα ανωριμότητας της cisco αλλά θέμα ασφάλειας σε κάθε επίπεδο. 
Σκεφτείτε να την πέσουν στα cisco !! Ακόμα και άμεσα να βγάλουν τα διορθωμένα IOS, σκεφτείτε πόσο χρόνο θα πάρει να αναβαθμισθούν οι routers. Οι περισσότεροι είναι ξεχασμένοι από την στιγμή της εγκατάστασης και ελάχιστοι μπορούν να ασχοληθούν μαζί τους !! 

Ακόμα πουλάει τις εκδόσεις του IOS η εν λόγω εταιρεία ?

----------


## lambrosk

Εγώ προσπαθώ να σκευτώ ποιες μεγάλες εταιρείες δεν εμπιστεύονται την Cisco, αν και μάλλον θα φανεί γρήγορα...  ::   ::   ::

----------

